# X-it transfer problems



## stevekem (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has had any problems with the quality of X-it transfers? We started a company about a year ago and purchased a few thousand transfers from them and thousands more from other suppliers, but only theirs are giving us major problems. The main issue is the color red ink in ALL their transfers. They acknowledged there is a problem with the color red ink (something about it being so thick), but they do not have a solution that works consistently. Basically when peeling the paper off, the red ink is not completely sticking to the shirt. Sometimes this happens with the color blue as well, but usually it is red. This happens 80% - 90% of the time with transfers that use red, sometimes it is barely noticeable, but usually the shirt has to be redone a 2nd or 3rd time to get it "acceptable". We have tried pressing for up to 12 seconds as X-it suggested, but that does not work consistently. We have also tried pressing up to 12 secs, then removing shirt from press, waiting for up to 4 secs and then peeling, but that is super tricky to get it to work correctly and again consistently. We do not have ANY problems whatsoever with other suppliers transfers doing this, just X-it's. It is at the point where we are losing too much in waste and are considering to stop carrying their designs. 

Is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Heat press temp 400-410 and dwell for14-16 seconds peel asap.


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

so stop buying x-it transfers lol


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

darryld said:


> so stop buying x-it transfers lol


I think the issue might be that he may still have thousands of these still in stock.

I've had the same issue with the red ink on X-It. Although, our problem seemed to happen all of a sudden...after having no problems at all with there transfers. Perhaps we got into batches of transfers that were made during a certain period of using a "bad" batch of red ink...who knows.

I am going to try MOTO's suggestion of upping the temperature and dwell to see if that helps at all.

John


----------



## stevekem (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for your suggestions. I will try what MotoskinGraphix suggested and see if that helps. We do like X-its designs and they do sell well, so we would prefer to continue carrying them if we can get them to transfer properly. We'll see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

Please post what your results are, I would like to know what happens. I use X-IT products. They have some really good designs that go along with my brand, so I would hate to not be able to use them!


----------



## fresh68 (Apr 21, 2009)

ive had more problems with pro world transfers than xit


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We are distributors for X-it and we will be pleased to help you with the problem.


----------

